# rhinestone software



## grossgirl (Jun 15, 2009)

I have read the previous posts regarding rhinestone software, but is there something that is very inexpensive/free that lets you design with rhinestones of various colors that can be used to show clients, but that is not linked to a cutter? I do my designs by hand.

Thanks

grossgirl


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

The most inexpensive that I have seen is Funtime or Make the cut they are around 50-100. You can also use Adobe Illustrator, Corel. I think Inkscape is free.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Rstones for MacroMonster its was 50$, but it works great with Corel Draw. You can get pre-made or custom templates for many of the TSF members.

http://macromonster.com/index.php?mod=descr&id_desc=148
its still $50 but you get 1 license per computer.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I believe Evie is correct. I don't think anything out there for actually laying the rhinestone pattern on your artwork is free, unless you already have Corel Draw and use that manual method. The Funtime is the cheapest I've seen with the $50 version being just for doing the pattern and printing it out the last time I checked. If you have Corel Draw, check on the RStone macro that one of the forum members is offering. I'm not sure where that price is now, but it too was originally around $50.

The other suggestion would be to have reusable templates made for you of your designs so that you don't have to do them by hand.


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

If you have Adobe, you can create a brush that will plot rhinestones for you. Go to this link and it will show you how to do it. http://www.specialty-graphics.com/media/pdf/Creating%20a%20Rhinestone%20Template%20in%20Adobe%20Illustrator.pdf


----------

